# Irish Bishop Designs



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

I recently bumped into a slideshow for some of Iris Bishop's work when she was at the Sandiego guild. Don't know how old the link is.

http://www.mkgsd.com/images/Iris-Bishop-Seminar/index.html

Anyone know if her designs are still available on disks other than used or E-bay. I have found the books a few places but can't seem to find anyone with disks.


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

I found this by doing a Google search for Iris Bishop. If you scroll down the page, you can see the list of disks available.

http://www.knittinggallery.com/iris.htm


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

We had bought some here
http://www.knittinggallery.com/iris.htm
Sadly - no longer in business


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Knitting Gallery, in US, still sells Iris Bishop books. Sonia mentioned that she no longer have the disks but do have the books for sale. You can email Sonia at [email protected]

You can also order from Metropolitan in UK online. They do have the books. They accept major credit cards.
http://www.metropolitanmachineknitting.co.uk/shop/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=6


----------



## polarchange (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm wondering if Iris's work was quite recent - I was at Dream Week at Metropolitan in September and Iris was showing garments she had made using weaving, also a skirt where she had done the shaping up to the waist by reducing the tension as this maintains the pattern.


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks all. Found them - Distinctive Knits now has them listed and after calling, they also offer the DAK files to go with them but not brother disks.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

polarchange said:


> I'm wondering if Iris's work was quite recent - I was at Dream Week at Metropolitan in September and Iris was showing garments she had made using weaving, also a skirt where she had done the shaping up to the waist by reducing the tension as this maintains the pattern.


The patterns from the Knitting Gallery are her older works. The Knitting Gallery owners retired several years ago. Michael Becker has been her U.S. contact for over 3 years.

Which skirt did you mean? The one where she did knit weaving with fabric, that was a dark greenish color? I don't think she has written the pattern for that yet. There are patterns for her other knit weaving skirts.

If I remember correctly, for the fairisle skirt shaped with tension changes, there are also different weights of the same color yarn. You start with 2 strands of each color. Then you use two strands of the darker color and 1 strand of the lighter color. Last section has 1 strand of each color. And as you mention, decreasing the tension as you knit.


----------



## polarchange (Apr 3, 2012)

Maryknits513 said:


> The patterns from the Knitting Gallery are her older works. The Knitting Gallery owners retired several years ago. Michael Becker has been her U.S. contact for over 3 years.
> 
> Which skirt did you mean? The one where she did knit weaving with fabric, that was a dark greenish color? I don't think she has written the pattern for that yet. There are patterns for her other knit weaving skirts.
> 
> If I remember correctly, for the fairisle skirt shaped with tension changes, there are also different weights of the same color yarn. You start with 2 strands of each color. Then you use two strands of the darker color and 1 strand of the lighter color. Last section has 1 strand of each color. And as you mention, decreasing the tension as you knit.


Yes Mary, absolutely right! I think Iris was showing her latest designs which were hot off the machine and the patterns aren't out there - yet. It was the shaping of the fair isle skirt which made most impact, although I must admit to buying a selection of perhaps 25 different yarns to knit-weave with on my way back home.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

polarchange said:


> Yes Mary, absolutely right! I think Iris was showing her latest designs which were hot off the machine and the patterns aren't out there - yet. It was the shaping of the fair isle skirt which made most impact, although I must admit to buying a selection of perhaps 25 different yarns to knit-weave with on my way back home.


You should see what I got at Aberkhans! They had bags, which 10 balls in each bag, of great novelty yarn that is perfect for knit weaving for £6.99 fI'm sure the clerks are still taking about the crazy Yank who bought all that yarn. :lol:


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for information on getting the newer Iris Bshop designs..appreciate your thoughtfulness!


----------



## polarchange (Apr 3, 2012)

Maryknits513 said:


> You should see what I got at Aberkhans! They had bags, which 10 balls in each bag, of great novelty yarn that is perfect for knit weaving for £6.99 fI'm sure the clerks are still taking about the crazy Yank who bought all that yarn. :lol:


I went to Black Sheep Wools, bought shiny, fluffy, chunky, Noro, you name it, I got it ... then I went to Fairfield Yarns and bought another 10 or 12 cones - oh and some Lurex, had to have a bit of that - and then we moved house about 10 days later :shock:

Hubby is starting job in Wales so going to try Aberkhans as I drive back and forth, which will incidentally take me not far from Metropolitan's front door as well! And once he's there, I'm going to unpack the boxes with all the rest of my knitting stuff, tehe. Hugging myself in anticipation!


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

I love Iris Bishop's designs. I have a few of her books but have not knit any of it yet.


----------

